# Looking to Raft the Green River putting in at Flaming Gorge.



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

You have three separate threads going on the Flaming Gorge section of the Green. What's up with that?


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

You're pushin it,vacation. Do your own homework


----------



## vacca2256 (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry for all the posts. I had the Upper Colorado River all planned out and now making last minute decisions to do Flaming Gorge. I'm leaving and two weeks and have to get this planned out asap. Thanks again!


----------



## NolsGuy (Jul 20, 2009)

DurangoSteve said:


> You have three separate threads going on the Flaming Gorge section of the Green. What's up with that?


Maybe he's ADD.


----------



## vacca2256 (Jun 7, 2010)

I am, LOL


----------



## NolsGuy (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, have a good trip. What's funny, is the info you want is on a map...put in under the dam, float to either indian crossing or after swallow canyon. If you're good with paddles you'll be fine...tho as said in the other thread, go left on red creek and at low levels it can be a rock garden, so pic a good line.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

_"MountainBuzz: Helping the Google retarded since 1984"_


----------

